
Oracle seeks $9.3B for Google’s use of Java in Android - sandGorgon
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3048818/oracle-seeks-93-billion-for-googles-use-of-java-in-android.html
======
runesoerensen
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11376439)

